# Live trip report. Chicago to Portland and back.



## Steve4031 (Oct 5, 2018)

For past several years I always celebrate Columbus Day weekend taking a train trip. This year I will be flying to Portland on Friday October 5. Saturday I return to Chicago on 28.

After my first 5 weeks of elementary school as a teacher, I’m ready for a train ride. I’ve always taught high school before. So watching the sometimes orderly lines of kids pass by in the hall remind me of trains. An orderly line causes me to think, Highball Ms Jones’s class. A disorderly class causes me to think, Ms Smith’s class, defect detector stop your train now.

Out the door at 4:10. Unbelievably light traffic and I’m parked at union station by 4:45 with plenty of time to catch the 5:01 Antioch train to O’Hare transfer. I arrive there about 5:40. My flight departs at 7:57 and is already noted as 20 minutes late.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 5, 2018)

Arrived at 5:30. No bus at 6:36. We shall see.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 5, 2018)

This bus came. Driver performed down to standards. Pulled up with the sign showin ohare all terminals. I wait for the passengers to get off. I go up the stairs and He looks at me like I’m an idiot. And says this bus is out of service. He did this purposely. So I told him to go on and be useless.

Ordered a lift and after a wrong turn sitting in traffic. Never again with this bus shuttle mess.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 5, 2018)

The Lyft driver got me to terminal 1. Though security. And am now in search of FOOD.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 5, 2018)

I don’t normally drink alcohol. But I’ve had a lingering cough and I thought that might make a difference.

Courtesy of select plus I’m in the United club. It was free!!


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 5, 2018)

Plane is now delayed until 9:30. I purchased a first class ticket. So I’ll be able to sleep. I’m not bothered by any of this.

It’s pouring out.


----------



## desertflyer (Oct 5, 2018)

I'm following along. Enjoy the journey!


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 6, 2018)

Ultimately departed close to two hours late. Thunderstorms with lightning caused ramp operations to cease. Then there was a line of planes waiting to take off. United crew was friendly and efficient. I slept 3 out 4 hours so first class was worth it. I woke up with a start and managed to spill the remains of my ginger ale on seat mate. Glad he was understanding.

Lyft ride was interesting. Driver wanted me to put seatbelt on and I was in the back seat. Actually a good safety measure. He explained that “it’s Portland and it’s raining.”


----------



## OBS (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks for reporting!


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 6, 2018)

Steve4031 said:


> Lyft ride was interesting. Driver wanted me to put seatbelt on and I was in the back seat. Actually a good safety measure. He explained that “it’s Portland and it’s raining.”


You don't usually put your seatbelt on when you're in the back seat? Not to be "that person" but you should always wear a seatbelt, regardless of where you are or what the weather is. Jus' saying.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 6, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > Lyft ride was interesting. Driver wanted me to put seatbelt on and I was in the back seat. Actually a good safety measure. He explained that “it’s Portland and it’s raining.”
> ...


You are that person. Just saying.


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 6, 2018)

Steve4031 said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > Steve4031 said:
> ...


----------



## railiner (Oct 6, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > Lyft ride was interesting. Driver wanted me to put seatbelt on and I was in the back seat. Actually a good safety measure. He explained that “it’s Portland and it’s raining.”
> ...


Anyone riding in my car will wear their seatbelt....if they don't care about their own safety, I care. About their's and mine....


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 6, 2018)

railiner said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > Steve4031 said:
> ...


 Same here.


----------



## jis (Oct 6, 2018)

I am actually on record for having ejected someone from my car on the side of a highway for refusing to wear a seatbelt. After getting tossed out he relented, crawled back in and put on his seatbelt. He somehow thought I was kidding until I stopped the car and told him to get out. He asked me how he was going to get to the next town. I told him “ not my problem” and started driving off when the haughty attitude changed. It takes one of each kind to make this world I suppose. [emoji57]


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 6, 2018)

I’m talking about in the back seat ladies. It’s probably better to wear it in the back seat as well as front seat. In most states the law is that passengers in the front seat must wear a seat belt or the driver receives a ticket. At least that’s the case in Illinois. It’s non-negotiable imho that one must wear it on the passenger seat because the driver could be ticketed as well as the safety issues with front seat.

I didn’t argue or complain, I complied and said it was interesting because that was the first time a Lyft driver or cab driver made this request.

Now if you are interested in hearing more about my trip on 28 I’ll continue with that once onboard. I enjoy talking about traveling experiences not arguing with a bunch of old women who have nothing better to do than annoy.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 6, 2018)

jis said:


> I am actually on record for having ejected someone from my car on the side of a highway for refusing to wear a seatbelt. After getting tossed out he relented, crawled back in and put on his seatbelt. He somehow thought I was kidding until I stopped the car and told him to get out. He asked me how he was going to get to the next town. I told him “ not my problem” and started driving off when the haughty attitude changed. It takes one of each kind to make this world I suppose. [emoji57]


That reminds me of when, as the story goes, my mom stopped her car and made one of my brother's friends get out and pick up whatever he tossed out his window. This was back in the 60's - pre Earth Day.


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 6, 2018)

Steve4031 said:


> I’m talking about in the back seat ladies. It’s probably better to wear it in the back seat as well as front seat. In most states the law is that passengers in the front seat must wear a seat belt or the driver receives a ticket. At least that’s the case in Illinois. It’s non-negotiable imho that one must wear it on the passenger seat because the driver could be ticketed as well as the safety issues with front seat.
> 
> I didn’t argue or complain, I complied and said it was interesting because that was the first time a Lyft driver or cab driver made this request.
> 
> Now if you are interested in hearing more about my trip on 28 I’ll continue with that once onboard. I enjoy talking about traveling experiences not arguing with a bunch of old women who have nothing better to do than annoy.


Bunch of old women? Really?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 6, 2018)

In Texas, of all places, EVERYONE in the Vehicle must have their Seat Belt on or the Driver and the Passenger without them can receive a $200 Ticket( 1st Offense).


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 6, 2018)

Probably should be the law

Every where


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 6, 2018)

Back to trains. We are waiting for 14 which is running late. Amtrak status maps shows 14 in the cascades not reaching Eugene. I suspect the engine with gps was set out and now being pulled by a freight because it’s moving at 30 mph. Amtrak app says 14 arrives at4:53.

The sca in the picture posed. I asked permission before taking it. That was nice of him. I wanted a picture of the platform and train but I always show respect in these situations. He came around and introduced himself. Going to be a good trip. Only issue is a dirty window. But no big deal. I’m on lower level left side. Will clean it at a smoke stop off there is a chance. Lol.

Some pictures.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Oct 6, 2018)

Steve4031 said:


> I’m talking about in the back seat ladies. It’s probably better to wear it in the back seat as well as front seat. In most states the law is that passengers in the front seat must wear a seat belt or the driver receives a ticket. At least that’s the case in Illinois. It’s non-negotiable imho that one must wear it on the passenger seat because the driver could be ticketed as well as the safety issues with front seat.
> 
> I didn’t argue or complain, I complied and said it was interesting because that was the first time a Lyft driver or cab driver made this request.
> 
> Now if you are interested in hearing more about my trip on 28 I’ll continue with that once onboard. I enjoy talking about traveling experiences not arguing with a bunch of old women who have nothing better to do than annoy.


Nice way to lose half your readers.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 6, 2018)

MikefromCrete said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m talking about in the back seat ladies. It’s probably better to wear it in the back seat as well as front seat. In most states the law is that passengers in the front seat must wear a seat belt or the driver receives a ticket. At least that’s the case in Illinois. It’s non-negotiable imho that one must wear it on the passenger seat because the driver could be ticketed as well as the safety issues with front seat.
> ...


That’s the point. Get rid of the annoying ones. We all know that there a a few people on here who like to scold and create drama.


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 6, 2018)

Columbia River


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 7, 2018)

Great sca. I got off at pasco to wash my window. When he saw my intent he got a towel and sprayed heavy duty cleaning fluid on my window and cleaned it for me. He got a 20. He will get another at the end too.


----------



## railiner (Oct 7, 2018)

I am enjoying your trip report, and apologize for my part in going off topic....perhaps the mods can remove those posts to 'the lounge'....


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 7, 2018)

railiner said:


> I am enjoying your trip report, and apologize for my part in going off topic....perhaps the mods can remove those posts to 'the lounge'....


Thank you and don’t worry about it. I’m enjoying my trip. We are in Spokane now.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 7, 2018)

8 stopped east of Spokane to wait for 7. After 30 minutes proceeding east at restricted speed. We must be following freights or meeting them. Iirc the area around sandpoint is chokepoint on this route.


----------



## OBS (Oct 7, 2018)

Great pictures of the Columbia River!


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 7, 2018)

We departed Whitefish 1 hour 7 late. The photo was taken west of whitefish while waiting for a freight.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 7, 2018)

A morning of varied weather crossing the Rockies.


----------



## flitcraft (Oct 7, 2018)

Stunning photos. I have never had the chance to take a LD train this time of year. Maybe if I retire soon (and LD trains still exist) I'll get to rectify this.

PS I'm an old woman, just for the record.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 7, 2018)

You will have fun. I should not have made that remark. I allowed the usual suspects on here to pull me down to their level.

Stick around. You will get plenty of great trip planning advice. Plus some great arguments. Lol

1 hour 10 late at Cut Bank.

Consist is 2 engines, transition sleeper, 2 sleepers, diner, one Seattle coach, sightseer, 2 coaches and then the Portland sleeper. A little shorter than the summer.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 7, 2018)

Went to lunch and had the angus burger with cheese and bacon. I was enjoying a conversation with a guy at my table and we both decided to have dessert. The staff informed us that we only got dessert at dinner. Not lunch. Neither of us were very happy. Not sure if this is a policy of Amtrak to cut costs or a crew rationing diminishing supplies. Either way I was unhappy.

The diner crew has been pleasant and efficient except for the dessert issue.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 7, 2018)

Eastern Montana has a subtle beauty.

45 minutes late out of Havre.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 7, 2018)

Steve4031 said:


> Went to lunch and had the angus burger with cheese and bacon. I was enjoying a conversation with a guy at my table and we both decided to have dessert. The staff informed us that we only got dessert at dinner. Not lunch. Neither of us were very happy. Not sure if this is a policy of Amtrak to cut costs or a crew rationing diminishing supplies. Either way I was unhappy.
> 
> The diner crew has been pleasant and efficient except for the dessert issue.


I had dessert after lunch on 3 of the 4 Silver Meteor trains on which I traveled in the last month. I was offered dessert on the 4th but declined.


----------



## desertflyer (Oct 7, 2018)

Steve4031 said:


> Went to lunch and had the angus burger with cheese and bacon. I was enjoying a conversation with a guy at my table and we both decided to have dessert. The staff informed us that we only got dessert at dinner. Not lunch. Neither of us were very happy. Not sure if this is a policy of Amtrak to cut costs or a crew rationing diminishing supplies. Either way I was unhappy.
> 
> The diner crew has been pleasant and efficient except for the dessert issue.


I was offered dessert with lunch on the Southwest Chief yesterday and on the Coast Starlight today. They were practically pushing dessert on the Chief saying that we could have it as a snack later if we took it back to our room.

Nice pics. Looks like you're having a nice trip.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 7, 2018)

I’m having a great trip. We are now in Williston. 1 hour 40 late.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 7, 2018)

Departed Stanley 1 hour 40 late. I took my shower as we arrived Stanley. The Sca diligently made my bed while I was in the shower. He’s a great one.

Shortly after leaving Stanley I hear a guy yelling swear words in the the 2830 car. He’s upstairs and I’m staying downstairs. I don’t know if he missed his stop or got bad information via cell phone.

At the same time I discovered that my roomette door came off its track. I think I must of hit it the wrong way going in and out doing shower routines. I call sca to tell him about the door and the swearing. I’m a potty mouth myself so I’m not offended. But I think the sca should know for the safety and comfort of himself and the passengers in the 2830 car.

The sca tells me the door can get fixed at Minot. And goes off to investigate the swearing. It has stopped by now.

At the same


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 8, 2018)

The door was fixed in Minot. This lady with a yellow safety vest came and did something with a crowbar. Then asked me to be careful opening and closing the door.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 8, 2018)

We’ve departed St. Paul about40 minutes late. We were pulling out and then the coach attendant in the 811 car said he had two that needed to get off. Train stopped quickly. Fortunately 811 car I was still on platform. We were on the move quickly.

Breakfast was good. As always. It’s raining and cloudy.


----------



## JayPea (Oct 8, 2018)

Enjoy your reports! I feel like I'm riding along with you.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 8, 2018)

I’ve never had one of these before. Combines things I like. Pretzels pepperoni and cheese.


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 8, 2018)

Steve4031 said:


> IMG_0001.JPG
> 
> I’ve never had one of these before. Combines things I like. Pretzels pepperoni and cheese.


It might combine things you like, but is the end result as revolting as I'd expect to be? Sort of like if you combined, say, pickles and ice cream?


----------



## flitcraft (Oct 8, 2018)

Holy fat-a-rama! At least you won't have to worry about your fat soluble vitamins!

Really enjoying your report. Gotta get the Builder back onto my to-do list!


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 8, 2018)

I liked it. But not as much as the cheese filled pretzels.


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 8, 2018)

I know it's just me but, I can't get the thought out of my mind: since they haven't reduced sleeper prices with the contemporary dining, is this pizza thing equal to the $25.00 entrees offered before? Is the service the same? Is the atmosphere the same? I guess I was jus t spoiled! I wonder if they ever considered offering a newspaper to read while eating it on real table cloths w/flower & vase ?


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 8, 2018)

The dining car service as been the same. They did not serve dessert with lunch either day. But we had dessert with dinner last night. The crew explained there was not enough dessert on board for lunch and dinner.


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 8, 2018)

Steve4031 said:


> The dining car service as been the same. They did not serve dessert with lunch either day. But we had dessert with dinner last night. The crew explained there was not enough dessert on board for lunch and dinner.


Yet another example of under stocking the diners.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 8, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > The dining car service as been the same. They did not serve dessert with lunch either day. But we had dessert with dinner last night. The crew explained there was not enough dessert on board for lunch and dinner.
> ...


Agreed that the diner was not stocked properly. But in the past what happened was that passengers ordered whatever they wanted until it runs out. Thus it was possible to get dessert or anything else at until it ran out. For some reason I feel more deprived when I know it’s there and I’m told I can’t have it.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 8, 2018)

We arrived and departed on track 2 in Milwaukee. So passengers had to use overhead walkway to station.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 8, 2018)

We are slowly approaching Chicago. Should arrive about 4:30. Overall a decent performance.


----------



## OBS (Oct 9, 2018)

Welcome home!


----------



## pennyk (Oct 9, 2018)

Steve4031 said:


> The dining car service as been the same. They did not serve dessert with lunch either day. But we had dessert with dinner last night. The crew explained there was not enough dessert on board for lunch and dinner.


I seem to recall being on a train with you (possibly several years ago on the California Zephyr?) when there was only one chocolate dessert remaining and we both wanted it. Am I remembering correctly? Since you are way younger than I am, I will defer to your memory. Is it possible that on that train, they ran out of Diet Pepsi? I do recall having a serious caffeine craving and getting the last Diet Pepsi (much to Kevin's disappointment). That was my last Diet Pepsi - I no longer drink any soda.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 9, 2018)

pennyk said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > The dining car service as been the same. They did not serve dessert with lunch either day. But we had dessert with dinner last night. The crew explained there was not enough dessert on board for lunch and dinner.
> ...


Penny,

What happened was that I ordered the last piece of chocolate cake with my sca. You saw it being delivered to my room. I had eaten dinner and only wanted the dessert. I would have gone to the diner but the sca said he would get it for me. I don’t drink Diet Coke so I’m innocent on that one.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 9, 2018)

Steve4031 said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > Steve4031 said:
> ...


OK. I remembered it correctly that you got the cake and I got the Diet Pepsi. You won that one. Was it the CZ on the way to/from SLC?


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 9, 2018)

It was 6 out of Denver. That was a great trip.


----------

